# parole di senso compiuto



## scattolina

Come si dice "Parole di senso compiuto"?
Per esempio, "*Usa sempre parole di senso compiuto*"..
*
Utiliza siempre palabras de sentido acabado*?

Non mi sembra vada bene, ma non riesco a trovare nulla che sia buono


----------



## Neuromante

¿Es un imperativo o el presente de tercera persona?

Al margen de eso:
Usa siempre palabra con significado completo


----------



## scattolina

Es un imperativo. Gracias Neuromante.


----------



## Tomby

> "*Usa sempre parole di senso compiuto*"


Es indiferente el modo verbal para definir _parole di senso compiuto_.
En mi opinión diría: <_Usa siempre palabras con significado inteligible_>.
Pienso que es interesante leer esta definición: click.
¡Saludos!


----------



## 0scar

*
Utiliza siempre palabras de sentido/significado acabado*.


----------



## Neuromante

Sentido/significado *¿acabado?*
En español "acabado" significa lo mismo que terminado, son sinónimos. No creo que sea posible usarlo en esta frase


----------



## 0scar

*acabado**, da**.*
 (Del part. de _acabar_).
* 1.     * adj. Perfecto, completo, consumado.
DRAE


Pero es solo la RAE, lo que pesa es que 0scar dice que está bien.


----------



## Neuromante

No, no lo está. El contexto es el contexto y por algo se pide.
Según esa acepción podría decirse "palabras consumadas" y es evidente que no se puede y podría decirse "palabras perfectas" y es evidente que no viene a cuento.

El diccionario es solo una aproximación.


----------



## pattyfashiion

Non sono d'accordo Neuromante...Oscar ha ragione è un calco dell'inglese questa traduzione:

Complete sense: sentido acabado: senso compiuto

Acabar y completar son sinonimos


----------



## gatogab

> ...utiliza inadecuadamente las estructuras sin lograr la concordancia entre ellas, alterando su orden lógico, sin un *sentido acabado*. *...*


Se encuentran muchas frases de este tipo en Google


----------



## Neuromante

Ya, pero *completo* y *completado* no son sinónimos y con eso basta y sobra. Una es un adjetivo y la otra un verbo.

Y si el original italiano es un calco del inglés -Que no lo es, no es lo mismo ser igual que ser un calco (Del verbo "calcar")- no tiene nada que ver con la forma en español. Y sería conveniente que _en español_ se usara la gramática española y no la inglesa. ¿Podría alguien explicarme alguna vez porque en este foro se recurre continuamente a justificar o explicar algo con el inglés? No viene a cuento, es inútil.



Por otra parte, y volviendo a los sinónimos. ¿Alguien me explica por qué debe aceptarse para "acabar/completar" cuando es evidente que, en este caso, es imposible aceptarlo para "acabado/consumado"? 

Resumo:
No, no puede traducirse como "palabras de sentido acabado" El "sentido" no ha sido nunca empezado, nunca se puede empezar el sentido de una palabra, así que nunca se puede acabar el sentido de una palabra. Es que no se puede acabar el sentido de nada en ninguna acepción de la palabra.

Rectifico:
Se puede tener un discurso filosófico de sentido inacabado (Que no acabado) cuando se ha interrumpido a mitad de desarrollo. Pero solo para cosas donde "sentido" sea literalmente una parte de una dirección.


----------



## Agró

*cabal**.*
 (De _cabo_, extremo).
* 1.     * adj. Ajustado a peso o medida.

* 4.     * adj. Completo, exacto, perfecto.




Sentido *cabal* (mi piace questa). Che ne pensate?


----------



## Neuromante

Un poquito anticuada, pero en algunos contextos puede ir perfectamente.


Por contextos me refiero a cuando se está diciendo más que a la intensión de la frase: Palabras razonadas, centradas...


----------



## gatogab

Neromante, ¿me podrías decir qué significa _'senso compiuto'_?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Neuromante

En este caso es "sentido/significado completo" Lo he puesto arriba del todo, donde puse la traducción al español de la frase. Muuuucho antes de que empezara el debate ¿No lo habías leído?


----------



## scattolina

Palabras que tienen un significado bien definido. Todas las cosas, por exemplo, tienen un nombre: es una palabra con significado bien definido... emociones, objetos, trabajos... ¡todos!


----------



## Tomby

Ho apenna veduto il Dizionario Ulrico Hoepli Milano nella biblioteca e dice "_parole senza senso_ (it) = _sin sentido, sin lógica_ (es)". Pertanto, insisto che può significare in spagnolo "_con significado *inteligible*_"
Grazie.
TT.


----------



## gatogab

> This message has been deleted by Angel.Aura. Reason: _non è contributivo. Il mago delle ricerche su google sei tu! _


Richiesta di chiarimento tramite PM


----------

